# Fancy Guppy Fry Question



## Josh Mumblesalo (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a pregnant guppy and i was wondering if i could feed the fry, crushed goldfish flakes? I have tropical flakes but i have goldfish flakes that i need to get rid of.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They will eat goldfish flakes, but they may not have enough nutrition for the fry to grow well. Suggest you supplement with bbs or other live food.


----------



## SmellzFishy83 (Oct 2, 2008)

I have been feeding my fry crushed goldfish flake. I wanted to also use it up. However, I also feed them a finely crushed shrimp pellet/gammurus mix and actually tonight (for the 1st time) I fed them live BBS which just hatched yesterday. I have seen all of my fry survive so far and all are growing fast/healthy and coloring well.


----------



## Josh Mumblesalo (Oct 14, 2008)

i am thinking that i made a mixture of tropical flakes and bloodworms and ill just mix in some of the goldfish flakes that way they get the nutrients they need


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Take a close look at the labels. Most of the ingredients are similar if not the same. If you want to use up your goldfish flakes, you shouldn't have any problems feeding them to your tropicals. Just my opinion.
Tony


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Josh Mumblesalo said:


> I have a pregnant guppy and i was wondering if i could feed the fry, crushed goldfish flakes? I have tropical flakes but i have goldfish flakes that i need to get rid of.


JM:

"Raising fry" and "getting rid of flakes" is a non sequitur.




Josh Mumblesalo said:


> i am thinking that i made a mixture of tropical flakes and bloodworms and ill just mix in some of the goldfish flakes that way they get the nutrients they need


JM:

The problem which you will run into is that the fluid from the bloodworms will dissolve the flakes and, should you decide to feed it, you will have a real mess on your hands.

I now feed my *home made mixtures* to my fry and juvies.

I vary the consistency of the mixture by using tank water.
When they are new born fry I mix a teaspoon of tank water with very little home made recipe, "mush" up the mixture a bunch and feed.
As they grow older I mix a teaspoon of tank water with more and more home made recipe and "mush" up the mixture less and less as this produces food particulates of larger and larger size.

TR


----------



## Josh Mumblesalo (Oct 14, 2008)

well they aren't straight up out of the ground bloodworms they are freeze dried


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Good goldfish food has lots of veggies and color (red) enhancing ingredients which are also good for guppies. But cheap goldfish fish may not have much protein and it won't have DHA . Goldfish eat anything. Really old flake food also loses vitamins over time. I think bloodworms will help because they have lots of protein.


----------



## Josh Mumblesalo (Oct 14, 2008)

the official mix i ended up with was like tropical flakes, goldfish flakes, freeze dried bloodworms, and freeze dried brine shrimp. crushed up into a fine powder. Last night she spit out of fry for me i got six...which was kinda of a odd number in my mind but she still looks plump as she did so either she isnt done or she ate a whole butt load of them


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Josh Mumblesalo said:


> freeze dried bloodworms


JM:

In my first post I presumed that the blood worms were the frozen variety.




Josh Mumblesalo said:


> Last night she spit out of fry for me i got six...which was kinda of a odd number in my mind but she still looks plump as she did so either she isnt done or she ate a whole butt load of them


Not necessarily if this is her first batch but still not likely.

Be prepared for more fry today.

TR

BTW: Unless you have a ton of floating plants or are removing the fry from her tank you will only wind up with a couple which will become juvies.


----------



## Josh Mumblesalo (Oct 14, 2008)

I am removing them into a different tank


----------



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

i find its best to move the fry into a somewhat large tank. they grow better this way. along with proper nutrition. i keep my fry in a 10 gallon tank until sexually mature and then move them to an even bigger tank. i feed my fry brine shrimp and suppliment with a tropical fish flake food. i have found it to be vary rewarding.


----------

